# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Security wearables >  STILETTO, security wearables, Secure Couture, LLC, Weston, Florida, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@stiletto2819

twitter.com/GetStiletto

linkedin.com/company/stiletto-by-secure-couture

Co-founder - Alex Gladstone

Co-founder - Daniel Gladstone

----------


## Airicist

Stiletto: Ultimate Lifestyle + Security Wearable 

Published on Nov 2, 2014




> PRE-SALE PRICES STARTING AT $179...Measuring less than 1" x 1" and crafted from stainless steel and gemstones, Stiletto is a totally different type of wearable, one that is capable of transforming virtually any fashion accessory you choose to wear into the most advanced personal security and lifestyle wearable ever made.

----------


## Airicist

ABC WPBF 25 - Special Report - Stiletto jewelry designed to keep women safe 

Published on Nov 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Bracelet Says It Will Protect You From Sexual Assault"

by Lauren R.D. Fox
December 24, 2014

----------

